# ID??? anyone



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure what this is. anyone? collected near Orlando, first time seeing.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Honestly I have no idea. At first I thought it was a zebra danio or another type of danio, but the fins do not match so it couldn't be. Anyway good luck with your search because I have no idea.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

id almost say some type of pencil fish? but the and headshape and fins seem slightly different..


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Almost looks like a least killifish, just has an extra stripe at the bottom and I can't tell the size


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

ok so the pics are not great this little thing is fast, I have one pic with a blurry DP in the front, the other is with a young male mosquito fish. I would say it is less than an inch. as a reference i also put a pic of one of my Least killi's


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

Dwarf Livebearer aka Heterandria formosa? 

Found it in Tropical Freshwater Fish from A to Z by Ulrich Schliewen. At least the picture is very similar and it's stated to be native to S.E. US.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

yea i'd go with the dwarf livebearer, it looks pretty darn close


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

yea was posting a pic of that because it was what someone said it looked like just to compare but here is the pic again
*H2


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

so Ive got other people elsewhere giving me ideas and no luck so far. PLEASE HELP.


----------

